

Chrome won't load archive.org - richardbrevig

Maybe it&#x27;s somehow a glitch on my computer.  I noticed it last night and just ended up using Firefox to load the archive.org pages I needed.  Yet, today just restarted my computer and Chrome still won&#x27;t load archive.org<p>What&#x27;s happening: when I type archive.org into Chrome and press enter, it acts like I didn&#x27;t do anything.  I then type a different domain, such as netflix.com in, and it goes to netflix.com.  Type archive.org back in and it simply reloads netflix.com<p>Anyone else experiencing this?<p>Edit: clarified which domains were loading in each instance.
======
richardbrevig
Update: after disabling all extensions and testing that, I've now found that
Chrome will load [https://archive.org](https://archive.org) but not
[http://archive.org](http://archive.org) and it isn't redirecting the pages.
So not sure if this is Chrome's fault or Archive.org's fault.

~~~
smt88
Browsers don't automatically assume that
[https://something](https://something) is the same as
[http://something](http://something), and they won't redirect you between
those.

This is an issue in the way Archive.org has set up their servers.

